# Free Domain .nu for 1 Year



## sv01 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry for another thread, but maybe this interesting for few people .

look at screenshot below



I just register that domain while writing posting here. Register at directregister.com. Domain active in few minute. The cheapest price I found for renewing i_s _$25.67 from namecheap


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 24, 2013)

You can register it, but it seems you can't immediately change NS records to actually _use_ it apart from their free website/hosting plan. From their FAQ:



I've submitted a ticket to enable this feature, we'll see what I get.


----------



## BK_ (Jun 24, 2013)

Their TOS gave me a good laugh.



> 6.4 The Customer is required to log out according to the procedure detailed in the Manual every time the Customer wants to end the DIRECTREGISTER Services. Any damages or costs incurred as a result of logging out improperly shall be covered by the Customer.


_For the love of all things human, could someone please explain to me how you log out?_



> 6.9 The Customer shall provide the necessary hardware, software, peripheral equipment and connection to enable access to the System.


_Help! My keyboard cord won't reach the System from my desk._



> 8.3 The total liability of DIRECTREGISTER for damages due to death or bodily harm or for damage to equipment shall not under any circumstances exceed €150.00 per event, where a series of related events shall be considered a single event.


_...among other odd ones._



Anyways, back on topic... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting if they allow ns to be changed.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Still haven't heard back from them on that one. Either support isn't very fast or they're taking their time evaluating my request.


----------



## Retry (Jun 25, 2013)

Reece said:


> Interesting if they allow ns to be changed.


You should have a look at the renewal price.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 25, 2013)

Retry said:


> You should have a look at the renewal price.


^ This. It's one of the reasons I dropped all of my .nu domains.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Just heard back, and they have enabled changing the NS records, so now I can use the domain however I want. You can only set two nameservers though.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 25, 2013)

2 nameserver more than enough


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

sv01 said:


> 2 nameserver more than enough


Sure, it works, but it took me time and money to set up my 5 nameservers, I want them to be used! Also reliability and failover and yada yada yada.


----------



## Ruriko (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Just heard back, and they have enabled changing the NS records, so now I can use the domain however I want. You can only set two nameservers though.


How do you change name servers? I only see A,CNAME,MX,SRV & TXT


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Ruriko said:


> How do you change name servers? I only see A,CNAME,MX,SRV & TXT


Login, click "Domains", click your domain, then under "Advanced Settings", click "Custom Nameserver". You should see two fields for entering your nameservers. That's assuming support has granted your request to be able to change them.


----------



## NodeworksIX (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't see Advanced Settings in my panel.  I guess it's because they need to enable that manually.  I've submitted a ticket for it, I'll see what they say, thanks for the heads up.  The domain would be pretty useless if I can't set my own NS.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2013)

Snagged bored.nu yesterday  

Too lazy to send a ticket for them to enable NS, but I'll probably do so later.

Anyway, I don't think I even have a use for this domain, seeing as I probably will not renew it.. but hey, it's free so whatevs.


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2013)

Their client area is decent looking, just submitted a ticket re: NS servers.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 27, 2013)

Ordered quite a sexy one and then I get order failed.

I'll try there support.


----------



## scv (Jun 27, 2013)

Their TOS is amusing


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, here is the text I used in my ticket to enable NS changes. The request was approved, so maybe they like what I said 



> I would like to be able to change the NS records for my domain -----.nu to use it on my own servers.


And in response I got:



> Dear David, I understand you wish to change your name servers. In response, I've enabled this option in your Customer Area. Feel free to make changes.
> 
> Keep in mind we don't offer extensive support on changes in your DNS records. Any changes you make are at your own risk.
> 
> Kind regards, Mark Assenberg Directregister


----------



## blergh (Jun 27, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Assenberg


I lol'd


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 27, 2013)

blergh said:


> I lol'd


I thought of Jesse Eisenberg in Now You See Me. But also the other thing


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I thought of Jesse Eisenberg in Now You See Me. But also the other thing


Offtopic: That was a good movie. +1 for Eissenberg. The Social Network was good too. +1 Esseinberg.


----------

